# Rocky Patel on Fox News Tonight



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Any of you see this tonight?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Saw this as well and Rocky actually did a good job of standing up for the Cigar Community. 

There was another thread that was put up about this but was deleted... since this was posted first I'll leave it up.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree. Very well done. Rocky got his degree in law from the U of Wisconsin. Go Badgers and keep the government out of my humidor.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Rondo said:


> I agree. Very well done. Rocky got his degree in law from the U of Wisconsin. Go Badgers and keep the government out of my humidor.


Couldn't agree more.....

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Very interesting and disappointing that this is happening.
I feel like he did a good job explaining things - but it seems like it will be an uphill battle to get general public support especially when people don’t really understand the difference between cigars and cigarettes. His point about cigars being marketed as higher end items also might put people off since so many people want to “stick it to the rich people that are keeping us down” - even though that wasn’t what was said. I get what he was saying - kids aren’t out there buying cigars, but a lot of people aren’t going to hear it the way it was intended. 
Hopefully they are successful In getting this turned around.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PTAaron said:


> Very interesting and disappointing that this is happening.
> I feel like he did a good job explaining things - but it seems like it will be an uphill battle to get general public support especially when people don't really understand the difference between cigars and cigarettes. His point about cigars being marketed as higher end items also might put people off since so many people want to "stick it to the rich people that are keeping us down" - even though that wasn't what was said. I get what he was saying - kids aren't out there buying cigars, but a lot of people aren't going to hear it the way it was intended.
> Hopefully they are successful I'm getting this turned around.


When I was growing up in the late 50's and 60's the Cigar Industry was trying to get a foothold with Hobbyists in some strange ways. Marketing and Advertising was trying to find their niche by using Edie Adams and other "celebs" in defining who and what kind of people were cigar smokers. Suffice to say they were all over the board when it came to perception of those who smoked cigars. Were we Playboys...were we just the "regular Joe" or were we just snobs who pretended to be better than others? Those who aren't acquainted with our hobby are all too quick to judge and probably it's our own fault in this Industry as those who market them are all over the place as to their appeal. We know what the appeal is but that doesn't mean that others will buy into it because our message has been convoluted and changed and with the Anti Tobacco kicking up their rhetoric it's an uphill battle and maybe at some point they will have enough power to close most of it down. They will attack the cheap cigar market first to close it down because it's an easier target....Premiums have a toe-hold and is hanging on for dear life but if we don't keep on emailing or writing to Legislators they will be the ones who listen to lobbyists to attack that part of the Industry. It's coming fellas....Cigarcreep is coming slowly and surely and one of the reasons I have so many is because I'll see it in my lifetime where Premium Cigars will be on the endangered species list of things being taken away. Not long ago they were going after soft drinks...Google different brands that are being targeted and you'll see how methodically and systematically things are being removed by others who want to control us....pitiful.:serious:


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Every Puff Member living in the United State has a Representative in the House of Representatives, and is also has (2) U.S. Senators representing them in the U.S. Senate.


Mr. Patel made his case on the Tucker Carlson Show very simply last night, it was nice for Mr. Carlson on to invite Mr. Patel on his show to explain what is going on with the FDA & what they wish to implement on the premium Cigar inductry.

The best thing to do is write a letter to your (3) elected officials in Washington, DC stating this FDA thing need stop. It will take only a few minutes, and (3) 50 Cent Stamp to mail individual letter to your elected official in D.C. Your two Senator, and your Representative in the House of Representatives.

Believe it or not individual letters are count by their staff, have greater influence that online patition, or other communication. 

My comment are based upon my best friend comments who recently retired as a U.S. Senator Staffer, after 25 years.

Need ideas what to say, I suggest you visit Cigar Right of America's web-site, a simple google search will find it for you.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

eh they keep putting regulating cigars on the back burner... once they realize how daunting a task it will be and what the actual damage will be done to jobs etc they'll back off of it...hopefully... if not then we'll all be smoking montecristos and gurkhas lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw this coming years ago. Loose cigarette tobacco being marketed as "pipe" tobacco to avoid taxation heaped on cigarettes. No-one smokes menthol pipe tobacco.. I remember thinking "this is gonna be bad" 

If you try to avoid taxes , they will get you...TRUST ME.. Cigars got lumped in with pipe tobacco. 

The whole vape thing didn't help either.

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I saw this coming years ago. Loose cigarette tobacco being marketed as "pipe" tobacco to avoid taxation heaped on cigarettes. No-one smokes menthol pipe tobacco.. I remember thinking "this is gonna be bad"
> 
> If you try to avoid taxes , they will get you...TRUST ME.. Cigars got lumped in with pipe tobacco.
> 
> ...


Most of us have seen the handwriting on the wall and a lot have bought more cigars than they probably meant to...me included. It's not that any of us are Rocket Scientists but the way this is all going on is so corrupt as to how they are going about the attack on Premium Cigars. Just like people tend to attack at the underbelly of their targets to weaken them and then come on full attack...just like a professional boxer does....attack the body and the head will fall. We should do the same with Legislators...attack them where it hurts...their re-election. They know they get to stay in office if people vote for them and it's in the counties and states that people need to write their Leaders. My email or tweet means nothing to them if I don't live in their area so.....EVERYBODY WHO LIVES IN THEIR RESPECTIVE STATES/COUNTIES NEED TO FIND THE SCUMBAGS AND LET EM KNOW THAT THEY WILL VOTE THEM OUT NEXT RE-ELECTION. JMHO:vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BOSSTANK said:


> Any of you see this tonight?


Just another example of Communism in action.:vs_unimpressed:
Dumping a bunch of stupid regulations on your way out of office.:vs_laugh:
That being said i had the chance to meet Rocky Patel many years back.
He was first getting started and went store to store in an late 70's early 80's Oldsmobile.
Or was it a Buick, anyways he was at a B&M out on long Island N.Y.
I admired his tenacity in making his ideas work.
His biggest problem in those days was securing a reliable supply of quality leaf.:vs_cool:


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

Well Rocky certainly seems like a good spokesperson for the industry.
I will smoke my first RP this Friday with a little more appreciation.
Of course, regulations on tobacco here in Australia, well......HMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... :vs_whistle:


----------



## Justcause (Jun 23, 2018)

HP 1992. Same year I was born


----------

